# Taking blood from an 18-month old



## Bexx

Zachary has to have some blood drawn at the hospital next week and we've never had anything like this done before. Do they do it the same as with an adult, i.e. needle in the arm? How much do they take? And how on earth do they keep a wriggling toddler still enough to do it?

I'm really nervous about it to be honest. As well as the possible unpleasantness for Zachary, I'm squeamish about blood and worried it will spurt everywhere lol. I intend to nurse him so he's distracted and calm, but wanted to know what the normal procedure was. Thanks everyone. :)


----------



## Lilicat

William had it done quite a lot from when he was nine months old till he was about a year. It is exactly the same as doing it with an adult and you are expected to hold the child still. If the child is especially strong a nurse will assist and help you hold them still. 

It is horrible and William was very upset but he did get over it quickly, it was worse after the first time when he knew what was coming :nope:

Sorry I know that isn't what you wanted to hear but it is best to be prepared. William had his done at the hospital in a special room with toys, posters of children's characters and a TV. The staff were also really nice on each occasion. 

I suggest taking along some items that may be distracting and something that will be comforting afterwards.


----------



## Lilicat

Sorry, I forgot to add. There isn't loads of blood even with William who bleeds excessively (what he was having the test for!). Also you are instructed to hold them a certain way so you wouldn't be able to see they doing the test due to the way you are holding your child. 

I am not sure if you would be allowed to nurse during as they are very specific about the way you hold your child so they don't pull away when the needle goes in. You can always ask though.


----------



## LilDreamy

Alexa had this done at her 1 year check up and I didn't know they were going to do it, so it came to me as a shock. I didn't have much time to panic but I panicked in the 2 minutes it took.

A doctor held one part of babies arm and I held the other, but I was in a position to see everything. Alexa deffinately tried to squirm away. That's what scared me. I was afraid I wasn't going to be strong enough to keep her from getting hurt. but I guess the fear kicks in an inner strength. but not sure how to manage an 18 month old. 
Good luck. :flower:


----------



## hardworknmama

Cormac had to get blood drawn at 15 months as we live in a house built before 1960, to test for lead. I held him on my lap and just talked to him. He of course cried when they first stuck him but he stopped crying by the time they were done. When he started crying I started singing to him, that seems to calm him very quickly. I agree with PP in that they may not let you feed while they are trying to draw the blood. I am sure your LO will do just fine, these things are worse for us than they are for them.


----------



## Peardrop

Ollie has had lots of blood taken. I think it will depend on what your LO is like but Ollie gets more upset when he feels he is being held down - more so than the prick of the needle itself. He sits on my lap now with his arm out and I cross my arms around him in a cuddle which is more natural than holding him down. Also means you can avoid looking if you don't like blood.

Two things I would say is they don't know that a needle is supposed to hurt so try not to be stressed yourself (I know that's easier said than done) as they will pick up your emotion. Secondly, blood taking when done well only stings for a second or two and once done won't hurt any longer.

You will be fine. Xx


----------



## Bexx

Thanks girls, I'm still nervous but at least I know a bit more about what will happen.

I would definitely prefer to nurse him if I can, otherwise I might have to stand outside whilst hubby stays with him. I'm such a wuss lol!


----------



## BunnyFace

Im not sure if they do it differently as they get older but when Ellie had few blood tests when she was a born they pricked her finger and squeezed it so the blood dropped into a phial.


----------



## 17thy

My daughter had to have blood taken for an allergy test at 11 months, and yes it is done the SAME exact way as an adult. We even went to the same place. You have to hold them, and make sure their arm is straight. they wrap that little tight ass horrible rubber band around their arm and then draw blood. 

It was easy the first poke they got (would have been totally fine if they would have gotten it right), but the stupid nurse or whatever messed up so they had to do it in the other arm and that was a NIGHTMARE. I have a very hard time getting blood taken because my veins are so small (had to try over 11 times and get an anesthesiologist to do it when I went in to have my LO), so I can only hope that she doesn't get my veins.

Good luck with the blood tests, hopefully he is calm and you get someone competent that can get it done all at once.


----------



## Jemma_x

It varys by hospital, my LO is under our local hospital and the childrens hospital. At our local hospital they do it the same way as an adult, they ask if your ok to hold them but if your not they get someone else to hold them and you just stay in room. At the childrens hospital they pin prick the thumb and squeeze the thumb so blood comes out, that way is less tramatic ive found but from what other people have said its not very common


----------



## 17thy

Jemma_x said:


> It varys by hospital, my LO is under our local hospital and the childrens hospital. At our local hospital they do it the same way as an adult, they ask if your ok to hold them but if your not they get someone else to hold them and you just stay in room. At the childrens hospital they pin prick the thumb and squeeze the thumb so blood comes out, that way is less tramatic ive found but from what other people have said its not very common

We had ours done at a children's hospital. And with 3 tubes of blood to get it would have been difficult and painful still to get out of a little pinprick. When she had her iron tested however (at the pediatrician) they just did a pinprick and got a couple drops of blood from it.


----------



## _Vicky_

Sam had bloods taken at 19 months - let me advise you take oh and let him do it. I was upset and nearly crying at the thought so they advised me to let oh go in as it would distress him. They tried to do it in normal blood department but then we were asked to go to children's ward as they know how do it better with kids. OH said the worst bit by far is holding him still - my boys are chunky too xxxx


----------



## Bexx

Thanks so much for the advice everyone. Having a pin-prick instead would be brilliant, but I doubt we'll be that lucky. He is being tested for vitamin deficiencies as a possible cause of his short stature, I've no idea how much blood they'll need to take.

Hubby will be taking me, so if I can't handle it I know he'll be OK to do it for me. Just don't want my little guy to be scared.


----------



## Jemma_x

17thy said:


> Jemma_x said:
> 
> 
> It varys by hospital, my LO is under our local hospital and the childrens hospital. At our local hospital they do it the same way as an adult, they ask if your ok to hold them but if your not they get someone else to hold them and you just stay in room. At the childrens hospital they pin prick the thumb and squeeze the thumb so blood comes out, that way is less tramatic ive found but from what other people have said its not very common
> 
> We had ours done at a children's hospital. And with 3 tubes of blood to get it would have been difficult and painful still to get out of a little pinprick. When she had her iron tested however (at the pediatrician) they just did a pinprick and got a couple drops of blood from it.Click to expand...

At our childrens hospital they still do it that way, LO had to have 5 mini tubes of blood taken and thats how they did it and he still found it less tramatic. It did take longer but he was alot happier and didnt cry


----------



## CocoaOne

My LO had it done for an allergy test at 15 months. We arrived at the children's ward a bit early and they put numbing cream on the back of her hands and wrapped them in clingfilm. We had to wait an hour for that to work, and luckily LO was fine with it, didn't mind at all. 

When it came to the test, the Dr said it was pointless putting the cream on because it makes the veins harder to see :dohh: So I held LO on my lap with my arm across her chest, a nurse tried distracting her by blowing bubbles and another nurse held her arm out straight, palm facing upwards. The Dr drew the blood from the inside/side of her wrist.

I'm not going to lie - She cried. A lot. But her tears were over pretty quickly, especially as they offered her a biscuit :thumbsup:

Hope everything goes ok. I think it must be worse as they get older (3+) because they understand more about what's happening so know in advance that it will hurt


----------

